# Carpentersville Show



## cr250mark (Aug 2, 2016)

Looking to see if anyone went to carpentersville show.  
Went last year but was a cold day. 
Slow but still a nice turn out. 
Was looking to see how this show turned out. 
Was unfortunately not able to attend. 
Any Picts. ( tinker ) ?

Mark


----------



## bricycle (Aug 2, 2016)

what show? I dint heeah bout no show.....

KRAP......missed my favorite show...man.


----------



## cr250mark (Aug 2, 2016)

bricycle said:


> what show? I dint heeah bout no show.....
> 
> KRAP......missed my favorite show...man.





Yep Bri. You missed it. 
Your only 1 mile away show of the year. Lol .
7-31  Sunday (9-2 ).
Next year buddy.  
Mark


----------



## vincev (Aug 2, 2016)

I was there. Talked with Balloon tire,Neanderthal,and Joe.


----------



## the tinker (Aug 2, 2016)

now i see it was posted and somehow i missed it. not happy about that.


----------



## cr250mark (Aug 2, 2016)

vincev said:


> I was there. Talked with Balloon tire,Neanderthal,and Joe.




Any pictures. ....
Any good stuff.  ?
Mark


----------



## vincev (Aug 2, 2016)

the tinker said:


> now i see it was posted and somehow i missed it. not happy about that.



Thats ok we talked crap about you and the jerk from Portland.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 3, 2016)

the tinker said:


> now i see it was posted and somehow i missed it. not happy about that.




Rudy K.'s a good guy.
But Rudy, next time please start with the word "Carpentersville" (7/31 Main St's 5th Annual Cycle Recycle Bicycle Swap & Show Il.)
did not flag my aging brain.....


----------

